# Just got hired at my local Target for GM Expert. Training wasn't what I expected.  Help!!!



## PastelPrincess (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi all!  So I was just hired at my local Target as a General Merchandise Expert, and I'm super happy about that, but training wasn't what I expected.  I had two days of 4 hour shifts, and one of the days the person who was supposed to be training me wasn't even there.  Can someone walk me through what a normal day as a GM Expert looks like?  Any tips?  Etc?

I was told to do my 1 for 1's first thing after I clock in for the day, is this accurate?  When doing 1 for 1's, say they're having me pull a notebook.  There's different colored notebooks but they're all same brand -- the only one that scans is one specific color (let's say orange).  After pulling the orange notebooks, do I mark the item as all pulled from that location since the other colored ones (like white, pink, black, etc) wouldn't scan in?

I'm really nervous and honestly horrified that I'm not going to get enough done or know what to do since the training I got wasn't supper effective in actually telling me what I was supposed to be doing throughout the day.  All I know for sure is not to work over 5 hours, and to take my 15 minute breaks every 2-3 hours, and my 45 minute lunch sometime about halfway through my shift.  PLEASE help, lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 25, 2020)

Clock in. Talk to your tl or lod when you get in. Tell them your concerns your training & task list. Grab a walkie, knife & zebra.


----------



## MrT (Oct 25, 2020)

Training this time of year always sucks, amd tbh kimda sucks most of the time.  Your leadership shouldnt be too hard on you but they will be lookimg for consistent improvement.  If they can see your working hard i wouldnt worry about it.  And like hardlinesmaster said work with your leadership to go over your training gaps, if you dont tell them they wont know.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 26, 2020)

Let me tell ya something Tarshit doesn't give a damn to train anyone they don't give two fucks about anyone all they care about is money and how fast they can shove ya out there. You have to force them to give damn. Also don't be afraid if you don't know to ask. Also this board will be your life line. These are team members/leaders/former team members/former leaders who give damn about you and others if you don't wanna ask them ask us. My training at shit Avenue was so poor that if I hadn't had some overlap with a understanding team member I would have never figured it out.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 26, 2020)

You should have at least 4 days of training and, yeah, training has Issues. Last year they had a "train the trainer" training and we got sheets of what was supposed to be covered on each of the four days, but I don't have those sheets anymore and they don't give them to the new TMs (that I know of) so it's way less useful now. There were checklists and everything, but those have gone by the wayside, presumably because it's too difficult to keep up with stuff like that, just like every other communication medium in the store.

What time will you be working? What your typical day looks like is different depending on when you work.


----------

